# Crazy electrical



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

OK. My girlfriend's altima is killing me. After a week wrought with crazy electrical problems, we've finally hit a REALLY irritating one. When you shut the car off, ONE headlight, the corner lamps and taillamps all stay lit even with the switch off. I pulled EVERY fuse individually trying to isolate the problem, but no dice. Late last week I was having a problem with one of the circuit breakers behind the fuse panel (See my other thread). It was tripping, resetting, tripping, etc... 

Obviously, I'm pretty certain these two problems are related. The only trouble is, that I couldn't figure out how to pull the damn thing out, and my haynes manual was pretty much useless on the subject. Anyhow, HELP!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you have some crazy problems... what year altima, how long have you had it... where did you get it???


----------



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> you have some crazy problems... what year altima, how long have you had it... where did you get it???



It's a '97 GLE. She got it in November from a private seller (doh!). So, upon checking the Haynes manual, it says, "Circuit breakers protect components such as sunroof, power windows, power door locks and headlights". So, since the problems I'm having are all of the above, I;d have to say it's probably a breaker. How do I get it out though?!?!?!? I need to pop it out so I can check it (somehow....). AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

buffaloaltima said:


> It's a '97 GLE. She got it in November from a private seller (doh!). So, upon checking the Haynes manual, it says, "Circuit breakers protect components such as sunroof, power windows, power door locks and headlights". So, since the problems I'm having are all of the above, I;d have to say it's probably a breaker. How do I get it out though?!?!?!? I need to pop it out so I can check it (somehow....). AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you get the control unit for the alarm? Check with Nissan to see if the module is still availableif you want to keep it and how to bypass it.

Troy


----------



## myaltimaskillingme (Jan 3, 2005)

*Altimas Electrical Systems....*

For some reason Altimas have some of the weirdest problems that I have ever seen, and I have put a Chevy 350 into a Range Rover so I have plenty of skills in mechanics and electrical systems.

Anyways my Altima started out with sort of the same problem, My altima was weird to begin with when I first bought it I noticed the INSTRUMENT CLUSTER was not illuminating when I turned my lights on which was no big deal. Then I noticed that my tail lights only lit up fully on one side of my car so I checked the wiring harness under the drivers side fender & I found my problem, some of the wires in the harness were toasted so i had to replace them one by one so I didn't get confused. 

The only thing that sux about this is you have to check all you're wires so I would suggest you do that. Usually you have to take you're dash off to access all the wiring harness, the wires under my FENDER ran into this weird type of white block fuse relay type thing, The wires ran from inside the car out to under the fender to the white box thing & from that into the engine bay. Anyways the white box thing was totally melted and that was causing all the electrical problems so I wnet to the junkyard and clipped one out of another altima. 

Then I found more burnt wires under the dash, so usually when one wire burns it might contact the other wires in the harness because the harness is wrapped really tight. So check all you're wires...... It sux but thats the only way and if you take it to the shop it will cost you $$$$$$$$


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does your car have an aftermarket alarm or other electrical accessories? I haven't seen any cars do that unless additional loads or grounds were disrupted.
If you want to talk about cars with electrical problems, then try working on the Lucas-wired British vehicles.

Troy


----------

